# pre-war elgin girls bicycle



## baromando477 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a barn find.  It is a women's elgin (post pics later today) with rear / brake light, horn tank, front fender light.  Elgin serial #188199 (I think will get a better look while taking pics) located under cranks and sears 501-170 on seat tube.  I need help identifying and dating please.  Blue gray in color with white grips.

Brian


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Awaiting pics. Unlike cars serial numbers on bikes don't tell us much-if anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## baromando477 (Mar 24, 2014)

*elgin pics*

here are the pics. let me know if you need anything specific.

thanx

brian


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice bike and looks to be all original! You may get offers for various parts but please consider keeping her all together, cleaning her up and enjoying her. My guess is 1941-42 but someone else may have a better idea.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree 1941 as seen in this ad--De Luxe Equipped Sport Model. Looks like it had the alien headlight. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Mar 24, 2014)

Man if that paint is original, WOW that is clean and sweet looking paint. 
Please remember this. Have a heart and don't part. 
This bike needs a good cleaning and a pretty girl riding it once again.
If the price is right I would also be a buyer on this bike. 
Email me at jkent00@hotmail.com
Thanks, JKent


----------



## jkent (Mar 24, 2014)

Isn't the headlight in the picture right beside the taillight lens?
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2014)

It could be. I agree with the others on this one a good cleaning and you will have one of the nicest of this model out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 24, 2014)

*Brian*

That Elgin is in great condition. I have the same bike in not so great condition.
Mine is a 1940 or 1941 so I am told................Wayne


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful bike. Being Westfield-built, serial # should start with a letter. 

http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 24, 2014)

Is that a blue-dot in the center of lens? Would you please post more pics of the light assembly loose from lens, and the battery tube?


----------



## HARPO (Mar 25, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I agree 1941 as seen in this ad--De Luxe Equipped Sport Model. Looks like it had the alien headlight. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 143904 View attachment 143905





Frame in the ad has the curved seat tube, so it's not the same year.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2014)

HARPO said:


> Frame in the ad has the curved seat tube, so it's not the same year.




Actually curved and straight posts were produced in the same years. While it is a great resource, there are lots of models not shown in the Sears catalog reprint.
Here's a slightly different 1941 that's in the garage:


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 25, 2014)

Gosh that one is NICE ALW!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 25, 2014)

alw said:


> Actually curved and straight posts were produced in the same years. While it is a great resource, there are lots of models not shown in the Sears catalog reprint.
> Here's a slightly different 1941 that's in the garage:





Well, I just learned something new! Thanks!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 25, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Gosh that one is NICE ALW!




Yes it is, but the one in the OP looks like it might clean up to be a bit nicer.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 25, 2014)

That a very nice looking bike you have there i like it. I picked one up myself in the same colors a couple weeks ago. But mine looks worse paint wise that is  lol!


----------



## coin1812 (Mar 25, 2014)

I picked one up a couple weeks ago as well. Its actually a very solid bike.


----------



## baromando477 (Mar 26, 2014)

*more pics*

more pics of lights and batteries found in it


----------

